# Disipador con los transistores ¿ Hacia arriba o hacia abajo ?



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Me encuentro reparando una consola mezcladora amplificada (Una basura) a la cuál le reformé toda la etapa de salida, incluyendo cambio de transistores que conllevó a un cambio del disipador, he aquí que el nuevo disipador puede albergar 4 transistores TO3 de los cuales solo coloqué 2. Ahora bien, al colocarlos ubique ambos en la parte inferior del disipador, inferior depende como se mire.

Mi pregunta es, una ves colocado en el gabinete:
¿ Como conviene que queden los transistores ?, En la parte superior o en la parte inferior.

Por supuesto, estamos hablando de colocar el disipador verticalmente.

Esta es una consulta es *"No vinculante"* ya que ya tengo colocado el disipador y solo pregunto para ver si se crea una larga y "Bizantina" discusión, hace rato que no se arma ninguna 
Ver el archivo adjunto 43787







Este es el modelo de disipador, el que sujeta el sujeto.​
Para opinar hay que justificar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 14, 2011)

Qué sería parte superior o inferior?

Del disipador? del gabinete?
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Qué sería parte superior o inferior?
> 
> Del disipador? del gabinete?
> ​



Una, en todo caso 2, imágenes valen mas que ....
Disipador idéntico con similares transistores, ubicado en parte posterior externa del gabinete y en forma vertical.

*Opción 1*



*Opción 2*

​


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2011)

En la parte inferior sin duda; cuanto mas abajo esté el foco caliente mejor.
El radiador con el aire hacen de intercambiadores aunque el flujo va en el mismo sentido, el aire frío que llega a los transistores estará mas frío. Si los pones en la parte superior el aire que llegue allí ya estará "viciado" por el tramo de radiador que han recorrido.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola Colega,como le va?,a mi humilde entender es practicamente lo mismo,yo los pongo asi y hasta ahora no vino nadie a quejarse y si se les ocurre calentar un ventilador jeje.Ahora seguramente si comenzamos a indagar, le vamos a encontrar la quinta pata al gato ,que la transferencia termica ,que la superficie de apoyo y etc etc etc.

Saludos.Atte El Griego.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Opción 2: *2*
Opción 1: *0*

¿ Quiénes ajustan el marcador ?



elgriego dijo:


> .......seguramente si comenzamos a indagar, le vamos a encontrar la quinta pata al gato ..........


En este caso el gato tiene mas de 5 patas.  


elgriego dijo:


> ......que la transferencia termica ,que la superficie de apoyo .....


El disipador *NO* apoya, se encuentra a unos 2Cm de la mesa.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola Si hay que elegir Me quedo con la opcion 1 .Aunque todo depende del cansancio y del apuro ,porque si los puse abajo ,en un descuido o distraccion de ese lugar ,no los pienso volver a cambiar,en cuanto a la transferencia termica,me referia a la que se da entre la carcasa del tr y el disipador.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Si hay que elegir Me quedo con la opcion 1 .Aunque todo depende del cansancio y del apuro ,porque si los puse abajo ,en un descuido o distraccion de ese lugar ,no los pienso volver a cambiar,en cuanto a la transferencia termica,me referia a la que se da entre la carcasa del tr y el disipador.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Indecisiones *NO* o es la *1* o es la *2* y falta justificar.


----------



## malesi (Nov 14, 2011)

Yo siempre los he colocado en el centro
aunque tenga que mecanizar otra vez

El transistor pienso que debe repartir el calor rapidamente
de esta forma creo que es más rápido el desalojo de calor.
El calor sube hacia arriba y el frio llena ese espacio dejado 
por el caliente. Mitad para arriba calor y mitad para abajo
va recibiendo frio, me parece que se llamaba tiro inductivo

No se si estare diciendo una bobada.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola Colega, bueno, el calor generado obviamente por los focos termicos (transistores), se vera disipado en todas direcciones a traves del medio fisico del disipador por  "conduccion termica". Pero como el aire circundante se vuelve menos denso con el aumento de la temperatura, este tiende a ir hacia arriba "conveccion", de esta manera desplaza consigo mismo  un porcentaje de calor. En resumen los transistores deben colocarse en la posicion como opino el colega Scooter.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 - Yo los pondría abajo . . . "la calor" sube


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Opción 2: *2*
Opción 1: *1*



malesi dijo:


> Yo siempre los he colocado en el centro
> aunque tenga que mecanizar otra vez....





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Colega, bueno, el calor generado obviamente por los focos termicos (transistores), se vera disipado en todas direcciones a traves del medio fisico del disipador por  "conduccion termica". Pero como el aire circundante se vuelve menos denso con el aumento de la temperatura, este tiende a ir hacia arriba "conveccion", de esta manera desplaza consigo mismo  un porcentaje de calor. En resumen los transistores deben colocarse en la posicion como opino el colega Scooter.



Correctos ambos comentarios, pero en este caso "*Solo*" se busca armar discusión y yo no tenía ganas de rehacer agujeros


----------



## danirebollo (Nov 14, 2011)

yo tambien voto por la 2º opcion, aunque no he estudiado la refrigeracion de componentes con tanto detalle y es un poco al azar mi respuesta xd.
Poner debajo los transistores y encima el disipador podria ayudar a que el calor suba por el disipador y se enfrie (segun sube), y si pones el transistor encima estaria cerca del aire, que tiene peor coeficiente termico (la union aire-case) al ser menor la superficie y seria peor a demas tendriamos debajo el disipador, que se calentaria poco a poco como en el otro caso, pero cuando radie el calor al aire este subiria y calentaria el transistor...

Seguro que alguien que sepa mas de este tema puede decir todo lo contrario xd no tengo ni idea (objetiva).. xd


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> +1 - Yo los pondría abajo . . .  "la calor" sube



Idem....................


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 14, 2011)

si me dan a elegir, opcion 2, ahora, es la mejor opcion? claro que no... 

si nos ponemos a investigar un poco nos toparemos con lo siguiente:


si colocaramos el punto caliente en el centro de un disipador de dimensiones X pero sin ningun tipo de conveccion ni forzamiento de aire (solo para determinar la conduccion termica por el material de dicho disipador) nos toparemos conque el aumento de temperatura en el material sera parejo en todas las direcciones desde un punto central que es ni mas ni menos que el punto caliente, e ira disminuyendo la temperatura instantanea medida cuanto mas lejos nos encontremos del punto caliente, con lo cual podriamos trazar lineas isotermicas, las cuales serían circunferencias cuyo centro es el dicho punto caliente, ahora, que pasa si dicho disipador posee ademas la posibilidad de la conveccion natural de aire?, dichas lineas isotermicas ya no serian una simple circunferencia sino mas bien un ovalo, y el dichoso punto caliente ya no estaría en la mitad de dicho ovalo, sino que estará tirado hacia abajo, o mejor dicho, el ovalo estará tirado hacia arriba de dicho punto, cuanto mayor es la conveccion mayor será el desplazamiento de las lineas isotermicas con respecto al punto caliente, con lo cual, si colocaramos el punto caliente en el centro de un disipador, tendriamos un gradiente termico muy notorio entre la parte superior del mismo y la parte inferior, lo que nos quiere decir que o desaprobechamos mucho una parte del disipador, o nos quedamos cortos en otra parte, si pusieramos el punto caliente en la parte superior, seria aún peor el resultado, y si lo ponemos en el borde inferior podriamos quedarnos "cortos" con la parte inferior del disipador, y que nos sobre arriba.

yo en lo personal, a 1/3 de la altura de la aleta tuve los mejores resultados.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 14, 2011)

Opcion 2.... se ve mas estetico 

por la diferencia de disipación no creo que sea muuuuyyy diferente...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Opción 2: *3*
Opción 1: *3*

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opción 2: *3*
> Opción 1: *3*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​




EPA! quien voto la opcion 1 ademas de elgriego???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> EPA! quien voto la opcion 1 ademas de elgriego???





DOSMETROS dijo:


> +1 - Yo los pondría abajo . . .  "la calor" sube





cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Idem....................


Idem     a       2M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> +1 - Yo los pondría abajo . . . "la calor" sube


 
Me refiero a los transistores che , *los transistores abajo* , eso es opción 2.

Fogo , no tomaste la pastillita rosa  

Aunque la pregunta era donde pondria los disipadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me refiero a los transistores che , *los transistores abajo* , eso es opción 2.
> 
> Fogo , no tomaste la pastillita rosa
> 
> Aunque la pregunta era donde pondria los disipadores.



Me confundió el +1 

*! Corregicionado ¡*

Opción 2: *5*

Opción 1: *1*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

Si , igual yo supuse que vos leias mi mente (Akinator), pensando en los transistores abajo.











Y la pregunta del título era bien clara :

*Disipador ¿ Hacia arriba o hacia abajo ?*


----------



## radni (Nov 14, 2011)

Siempre que se me presentó el dilema lo resolví poniendolos en la parte inferior pues considero que así colocados recibirán la maxima disipación.
Justificación de mi propuesta:

                                       Los transistores ubicados en esa posición estarán mas refrigerados pues reciben el aire mas fresco de la corriente de aire que se genera por convexion entre las aletas del disipador, mientras que si los coloco sobre la parte superior reciben por un lado el calor por conduccion del colocado debajo ademas la temperatura cedida por la corriente de aire ascendente provocada por la corriente de convexion del disipador.

Esta justificacion se encuentra acotada por el uso de un disipador con relativamente baja conductividad termica ya que si la misma es alta la diferencia de temperatura entre uno y otro se hace despreciable y daria lo mismo ( a los efectos practicos) de ubicarlos en cualquier posicion dentro del disipador.

He pontificado!! Amen.
Saluti a tuti.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Opción 2: *6*

Opción 1: *1*


*Edit:*
Además de respuestas serias, pueden escribir delirios vario, seguramente en algún momento pasará un moderador y limpiará el post


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

Agrego.

Los disipadores de fuentes conmutadas y de televisores , mayormente van puestos por encima.

. . .  "Por algo será"


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 14, 2011)

Voto por opción 2, la justificación.... la convección !!!
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Opción 2: *7*

Opción 1: *1*


*Edit:*
Además de respuestas serias, pueden escribir delirios varios, seguramente en algún momento pasará un moderador y limpiará el post


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 14, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> En la parte inferior sin duda; cuanto mas abajo esté el foco caliente mejor.
> El radiador con el aire hacen de intercambiadores aunque el flujo va en el mismo sentido, el aire frío que llega a los transistores estará mas frío. Si los pones en la parte superior el aire que llegue allí ya estará "viciado" por el tramo de radiador que han recorrido.



En resumen, yo creo que si los transistores los ponés arriba, no solo se van a tener que bancar el calor propio que disipan, sino que seguramente también se tengan que bancar cierta parte del calor que disipa el resto del equipo.

Ademas de que no aprovechas la convección del calor facilitado por la mejor conducción térmica que tiene el disipadores frente al aire.

Lo único bueno que le veo en poner arriba los transistores, es la de alejar la fuente de calor que estos emiten respecto al resto de los componentes del equipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasta el mensaje #31 vamos

Opción 2: *10*

Opción 1: *1*

¿ Por que no habré echo una encuesta ? :enfadado:


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 14, 2011)

los transistores ABAJO!!!! 
y porque si (nah por el tema de la conveccion y todas eses huevadas) 
{falto la opcion de cruzados que creo que seria la mejor}


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 14, 2011)

Pues yo los pongo abajo y asi pongo los orificios de ventilacion por arriba, asi creo que me funciona muy bien hasta ahora 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## maton00 (Nov 14, 2011)

Si lo que se desea es mas disipacion, convendria más pegar un ventilador justo arriva donde irian los transistores y poner un transistor en la posicion 1, y el otro en el opuesto extremo de la posicion 2.
saludos!!

Tal vez algo asi:


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Además de respuestas serias, pueden escribir delirios varios,  seguramente en algún momento pasará un moderador y limpiará el post



aca tenes la que querías:




maton00 dijo:


> Si lo que se desea es mas disipacion, convendria más pegar un ventilador justo arriva donde irian los transistores y poner un transistor en la posicion 1, y el otro en el opuesto extremo de la posicion 2.
> saludos!!


----------



## zaqk (Nov 14, 2011)

no seria mejor ponerlo horizontalmente? 
bueno, en todo caso me inclino mas por ponerlos abajo por lo del aire caliente que tiende a subir.


----------



## moverar (Nov 14, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> ...."El calor sube hacia arriba...."
> 
> "No se si estare diciendo una bobada."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

Hay transistores que se quejan . . . .  ¡ Vos siempre arriba !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay transistores que se quejan . . . .  ¡ Vos siempre arriba !



*Ley del gallinero*







malesi dijo:


> .....El calor *sube hacia arriba*.....



    

Menos mal porque si *subiera hacia abajo* no me lo quiero ni imaginar


----------



## moverar (Nov 14, 2011)

Opción 2... termodinámica aplicada a transistores (quejosos)

El calor sube, además escapa (intercambio de energía térmica con el medio) por los extremos más delgados del material disipador... como en los motores de las motos...

La acumulación de temperatura lo único que hace  es acortar la vida del transistor... es decir, modifica su estructura molecular por dilatación/contracción dificultando el flujo de electrones... con el tiempo, a ese régimen se ven deterioros considerables. 

Lo ideal es mantenerlos en las curvas y valores térmicos que el fabricante publica en las datasheet...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 14, 2011)

.......................................................................


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 14, 2011)

moverar dijo:


> Opción 2... termodinámica aplicada a transistores (quejosos)
> 
> El calor sube, además escapa (intercambio de energía térmica con el medio) por los extremos más delgados del material disipador... como en los motores de las motos...
> 
> ...


bueeena esa!!!! +1


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2011)

El calor sube 

No será que lo que sube es una parte de un fluido calentado mas que el resto, se llama proceso de *Convección* y solo se da en los fluidos y por la diferencia de densidad.

El calor dentro de un sólido no distingue orientación gravitatoria, no sabe si sube o baja, simplemente se distribuye uniformemente con una pendiente, en temperatura, inversamente proporcional a la distancia al punto donde se genera la fuente de calor.

*Edit:*
Por ejemplo hazard_1998 _*"La tiene clara"*_



hazard_1998 dijo:


> ......si colocaramos el punto caliente en el centro de un disipador de dimensiones X *pero sin ningun tipo de conveccion ni forzamiento de aire* (solo para determinar la conduccion termica por el material de dicho disipador) nos toparemos conque el aumento de temperatura en el material sera parejo en todas las direcciones desde un punto central que es ni mas ni menos que el punto caliente, e ira disminuyendo la temperatura instantanea medida cuanto mas lejos nos encontremos del punto caliente, con lo cual podriamos trazar lineas isotermicas, las cuales serían circunferencias cuyo centro es el dicho punto caliente, ......


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El calor sube
> 
> No será que lo que sube es una parte de un fluido calentado mas que el resto, se llama proceso de *Convección* y solo se da en los fluidos y por la diferencia de densidad.
> 
> ...



menos mal que alguien me leyó, ya me estaba empezando a preocupar......

igualmente, decir que la temperatura se distribuye uniformemente, y que las lineas isotermicas sean circunferencias perfectas es incorrecto, porque todo eso es en un caso ideal, en un caso real todo eso depende de las variaciones de la resistencia termica del solido, y como un disipador de aluminio esta hecho por extrusión, la resistencia termica no es pareja en toda la pieza, sino que tiene variaciones dependiendo de la densidad del material, a causa de las deformaciones plasticas que sufre cuando sale de la boquilla de la extrusora... me fuí un poquito a la m¡3rd4?


PD: si yo la tengo clara... Fogonazo la tiene yema, o quiza el huevo entero


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 15, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo en que si ponés los transistores en el medio el calor idealmente se debería distribuir en forma simétrica en el disipador (desde el centro zona más caliente, hasta los bordes zona menos caliente).

El problema está en como el disipador se deshace de ese calor, la única forma es por convección (salvo que uses ventilación forzosa) y es ahí donde muchos llegamos a la conclusión de que para no agregarle más calor al transistor debido a la disipación propia del disipador (jeje, ya se parece un juego de palabras rebuscado ) y posiblemente del resto del equipo, lo ideal sería ponerlo abajo en vez de ponerlo arriba.

Habría que analizar que pasa con la conducción térmica del disipador cuando la distribución de calor no es simétrica, si empeora su conducción térmica.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> llegamos a la conclusión de que para no agregarle más calor al transistor debido a la disipación propia del disipador




ojo al piojo ahi, el disipador no "calienta al transistor, por mas conveccion que haya, e independientemente de donde lo pongas, el transistor siempre calienta al disipador y no al reves, solo que hay puntos importantes de analizar, para optimizar la refrigeracion del transistor, por otro lado, el disipador no se deshace del calor solo por conveccion, sino de tres maneras bien distintas, una es la conveccion, pero ademas, lo hace por conduccion y tambien por radiacion, por eso por ejemplo, los disipadores estan hechos de cobre o aluminio (materiales con muy baja resistencia termica) y ademas estan anodizados de color negro mate.


----------



## bebeto (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo los pondría abajo, es donde recibirán el aire más fresco.

PD: Aparte no sabemos si alguno de los transistores tiene vertigo a las alturas.... ( nunca queremos que se descompongan nuestros amados TR no? )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo pondría los transistores al *medio*  del disipador.

De esa forma tengo la mayor área posible para transferir calor por conducción desde la cápsula al disipador en forma "simétrica", mientras que en los extremos solo favorezco el calentamiento local de la zona de los transistores. Tarde o temprano se va a calentar el resto del disipador pero el gradiente térmico entre una zona y la otra va a ser muy "elevado", lo mismo que la demora en calentarse un extremo cuando se calienta el otro.
El otro problema es que la convección no es "tan violenta" como suponen...al menos hablando de disipadores del tamaño de la foto, así que el enfriamiento abajo y arriba no es tan marcado como para provocar una diferencia significativa...a menos que los transistores hiervan, pero ahí ya es tarde de todas formas 

PD: Para saber esto a ciencia cierta, habría que calcular la resistencia térmica capsula-ambiente con el transistor montado en cada punto bajo discusión, sin olvidar que *lo que importa es enfriar el transistor*, NO el disipador.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 15, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ojo al piojo ahi, el disipador no "calienta al transistor, por mas conveccion que haya, ....



Estoy de acuerdo (tal vez me exprese mal) la única fuente de calor es el transistor y el resto del equipo, pero si parte del calor lo disipas y luego este te vuelve por convección a la larga estás en la misma situación, le estas agregando parte del calor al transistor que un momento se lo quitaste.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...el disipador no se deshace del calor solo por conveccion, sino de tres maneras bien distintas, una es la conveccion, pero ademas, lo hace por conduccion y tambien por radiacion....



Nuevamente de acuerdo, habría que ver que método tiene mayor peso. Yo quiero pensar que es la convección, pero como no tengo mucho conocimiento en el tema no puedo afirmar nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

Sostengo que *"el fluido calórico"* con el que está *impregnado* el transistor , que en éste caso es transparente  y eso queda demostrado al no haber llamas  , invade al aluminio ya que éste tiene una* mayor solubilidad *.

Aquí estamos discutiendo con Lavoisier , Carnot , Joule , Bernoulli , Fourier , Newton y Thomson el asunto del dichoso f*luido* . . . 

Incluso me quieren agujerear el transistor con la máquina de hacer cañones para demostrarme el enojo *del calórico* 


Fluido Calórico


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2011)

yo sostengo que en este caso no importa donde se ponga, como dice ezavalla, si llega al punto de reventar no importa si esta arriba o abajo....

en cuanto a la teoria, yo diria que todo depende de como fluya el aire o condiciones externas que enfrien el disipador, o sea que si esa puesto sobre una nevera, pues lo ideal es abajo, si esta un ventilador arriba, pues lo ideal seria en la parte de arriba....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo (tal vez me exprese mal) la única fuente de calor es el transistor y el resto del equipo, *pero si parte del calor lo disipas y luego este te vuelve por convección a la larga estás en la misma situación, le estas agregando parte del calor al transistor que un momento se lo quitaste*.



  
El calor transmitido por conducción desde el transistor al disipador no puede "volver" en la medida de que el transistor esté mas caliente que el disipador, que es lo que siempre sucede.
El calor trasmitido del disipador al aire por convección no tiene forma del volver al transistor, por que la unica forma sería por conducción desde el aire, pero dada la temperatura de la cápsula del transistor....lo único que hace es enfriarlo , ya que la temperatura del aire es inferior a la de la cápsula.

Esto es termodinámica básica...no j0dan con que el aire caliente que sube vuelve a calentar el transistor, por que no hay forma posible de que suceda...a menos que abajo prendan un fueguito


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 15, 2011)

Lo que opina Eduardo es real, el punto mas caliente es el transistor, y si no hay otra fuente que incremente mas la temp.del aire que la que tiene el transistor, dicho aire le va a quitar calor al transistor.
Pero, lo que estamos olvidando es que al colocarlo debajo, la corriente de aire que se genera por convección, hace que el aire mas frio (ambiente) sea el que refrigera la capsula del transistor, que en cualquier caso, estará por debajo de la temp.del aire que asciende por convección debido al calentamiento del mismo por el disipador. uuufff....
De todas manera Eduardo, la opción de colocar el transistor a la mitad del disipador, no era opción....
Hazard, las isotermicas serian circulos perfectos (material ideal), con una forma simetrica del disipador con respecto al transistor, en forma circular.
Tal cual se muestra en las fotos, el disipador tiene una forma no simétrica, circularmente hablando, con respecto al transfer resistor, por lo que, en este caso, las isotermicas o termas, no serian concentricas.
Todo esto si me entendieron y si no estoy equivocado....Sds.


----------



## J2C (Nov 15, 2011)

Dadas las imagenes del post $3 de Fogonazo (*Disipadores Anodizados Brillantes*) y con la salvedad acotada por el mismo Fogonazo (*NO tengo ganas de agujerear aluminio* [otras cosas of course]).

Considero oportuno no emitir mi opinion, ya fue decretado como se colocaran.


Saludos, JuanKa.-



P.D.: si hubiese echo ese trabajo los colocaba en la parte inferior del disipador.-


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 15, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> *El calor transmitido por conducción desde el transistor al disipador no puede "volver" en la medida de que el transistor esté mas caliente que el disipador*, que es lo que siempre sucede.
> El calor trasmitido del disipador al aire por convección no tiene forma del volver al transistor, por que la unica forma sería por conducción desde el aire, pero dada la temperatura de la cápsula del transistor....lo único que hace es enfriarlo , ya que la temperatura del aire es inferior a la de la cápsula.
> 
> Esto es termodinámica básica...no j0dan con que el aire caliente que sube vuelve a calentar el transistor, por que no hay forma posible de que suceda...a menos que abajo prendan un fueguito



Me cerraste el .... (mejor no lo digo  ).

Es comparable con decir que la corriente fuera de una tensión más negativa a una más positiva (siguiendo la lógica teórica "+" -> "-", aunque se sabe que en la física real son los electrones los que se mueven "-" -> "+").


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Dadas las imagenes del post $3 de Fogonazo (*Disipadores Anodizados Brillantes*) y con la salvedad acotada por el mismo Fogonazo (*NO tengo ganas de agujerear aluminio* [otras cosas of course]).
> 
> Considero oportuno no emitir mi opinion, ya fue decretado como se colocaran.
> 
> ...



La idea de este post no es ¿ Como colocarlo ?, sino pura y simple discusión. 

Como comente en un principio, el disipador ya está colocado con los transistores arriba y tiene un motivo.  
El motivo *NO* es que se quemen los transistores y reparar nuevamente el equipo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 62984​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Me cerraste el .... (mejor no lo digo  ).
> 
> Es comparable con decir que la corriente fuera de una tensión más negativa a una más positiva (siguiendo la lógica teórica "+" -> "-", aunque se sabe que en la física real son los electrones los que se mueven "-" -> "+").






Fogonazo dijo:


> La idea de este post no es ¿ Como colocarlo ?, sino pura y simple discusión.
> 
> Como comente en un principio, el disipador ya está colocado con los transistores arriba y tiene un motivo.
> El motivo *NO* es que se quemen los transistores y reparar nuevamente el equipo.
> ...



decinos cual fue el motivo!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2011)

> decinos cual fue el motivo!



Empecemos a adivinar...

yo creo que los puso arriba, para sacar los cables de alimentacion por las perforaciones de abajo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo opino que así los puso por que él lo decidió así.

Excelente tema compañeros. Una vertiente sin querer de conocimiento muy buena.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Pero, lo que estamos olvidando es que al colocarlo debajo, la corriente de aire que se genera por convección, *hace que el aire mas frio (ambiente) sea el que refrigera la capsula del transistor, que en cualquier caso, estará por debajo de la temp.del aire que asciende por convección debido al calentamiento del mismo por el disipador.* uuufff....


Eso es bastantaaante dudoso, en particular cuando la mayor área expuesta en esa zona es la del disipador y no la de la cápsula .
La mayor transferencia de calor de la cápsula es por conducción al disipador, ya que en comparación con el tamaño del disipador se convierte en una fuente de calor casi puntual. No dudo que por convección se le vaya algo de calor, pero la superficie es chica y la forma no es muy buena para facilitar el flujo de "aire"....al menos respecto a las aletas del disipador.
Lo que sí estoy seguro (pero no de cuanto) es que la resistencia térmica capsula-disipador-ambiente es mayor si están puesto en el borde que si lo están en el centro, con lo cual el transistor termina mas caliente en este caso (comentarios obscenos...abstenerse ).



ehbressan dijo:


> De todas manera Eduardo, la opción de colocar el transistor a la mitad del disipador, no era opción....


Noooo....claro que nó....pero no podía quedarme con las ganas de molestar un poco!!!



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Es comparable con decir que la corriente fuera de una tensión más negativa a una más positiva (siguiendo la lógica teórica "+" -> "-", aunque se sabe que en la física real son los electrones los que se mueven "-" -> "+").


  
No tan así, por que esa es una cuestión de "convenciones" 
Mas bien es como decir que el agua que sale de una canilla puede volver a entrar por donde salió, aún con la canilla abierta


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La idea de este post no es ¿ Como colocarlo ?, sino pura y simple discusión.
> 
> Como comente en un principio, el disipador ya está colocado con los transistores arriba y tiene un motivo.
> El motivo *NO* es que se quemen los transistores y reparar nuevamente el equipo.
> ...




perdon no? pero en el primer post dijiste que pisiste los transistores abajo, lo cual coincide con lo que pienso, despues, en este post pones que los pusiste arriba... que me queres, volver mas loco de lo que estoy?????


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Seguramente será para que no se mojen cada vez que se le vuelca el "matecito"


----------



## J2C (Nov 15, 2011)

O para que retorne nuevamente al taller y facturar !!!! .


Igualmente estoy confundido tanto como a Hazard_1998 con respecto a donde fueran montados, si en la parte superior o inferior, por que lo expresado en el post #1 se contradice con lo del #54.


Saludos, JuanKa.-




P.D.: Como no me gusta discutir, SI KIRIDA!!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Si, yo también me perdí en la explicación. Entendí una cosa en el rezonamiento y lo contrario en la conclusión.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2011)

esta facil ...Es que los puso abajo, pero volteo el aparato....


----------



## J2C (Nov 15, 2011)

Son los temas CAPCIOSOS de Chispita para hacernos engranar facilmente, fuera de que dejan alguna enseñanza indudablemente.-


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

El disipador está fijado a la tapa


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

bueno, estando un poquito al dope, me puse a tratar de dibujar como se verian las dichosas lineas isotérmicas en una superficie ideal con una resistencia termica constante e identica en todo el volumen del cuerpo que constituye dicho disipador, con un punto caliente bien identificado, y por qué es recomendable que el punto caliente este colocado levemente por debajo del ecuador de dicha superficie. espero que quede mas que claro que *es en un caso ideal y no real la grafica*, y que como es un dibujo, quiza no sea exacto, pero sirve para que se entienda la idea de lo que explique en la primer pagina del hilo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Osea que también opinas que están mejor abajo.

A las isotermas le faltaría la deformación de las aletas etc pero dan una idea de lo que puede estar pasando.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

es mas que obvio que el dibujito que puse es sobre una superficie plana colocada verticalmente con y sin conveccion y SIN radiacion


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Bueno, la radiación no suele ser muy importante ya que no suele haber un salto térmico muy grande. Así que formalmente los radiadores se deberían de llamar convectores.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno, la radiación no suele ser muy importante ya que no suele haber un salto térmico muy grande. Así que formalmente los radiadores se deberían de llamar convectores.



*siempre* tenes radiacion, en mayor o menor medida, pero para mejorar la radiacion, tenes que optimizar la superficie radiante, y ademas proporcionar la existencia de una superficie a la cual radiar, por eso SIEMPRE que uses un disipador de calor para conveccion natural, lo ideal es que ademas este anodizado *negro mate* y no plateado o dorado, esas superficies no radian practicamente nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> menos mal que alguien me leyó,..........


Te había leído y comprendido desde un principio, pero me gustaban las deducciones tales como:_*"El calor sube para arriba"*_, para deleitarme con mas de ellas me demoré en aclarar.


Fogonazo dijo:


> ..........Ahora bien, al colocarlos ubique ambos en la parte inferior del disipador, inferior *depende como se mire*............


Aquí, primer comentario, quise significar que no coloqué los transistores cruzados.


Tacatomon dijo:


> ......Excelente tema compañeros. Una vertiente sin querer de conocimiento muy buena.......


Exacto, parte de la idea de generar la discusión.


J2C dijo:


> O para que retorne nuevamente al taller y facturar !!!! ......


Definitivamente nones, si nunca mas veo esta basura, mejor.

Para aportar data al comentario de hazard_1998 una termografía de un TO3 donde se nota claramente como la temperatura es máxima donde se aloja el transistor y va disminuyendo en forma de círculos concéntricos al alejarse de este.

​
Analizando los colores representativos de la temperatura, se puede deducir que este transistor *no* está bien acoplado térmicamente a su disipador, la diferencia de color no debiera ser tan alta.

La expliqueta será mañana, hoy es tarde, acabo de volver de viaje, no estoy muy lúcido ni tengo ganas de escribir. 

Vea el próximo bati-capítulo en este bati-foro a la misma bati-hora.


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 16, 2011)

che fogonazo, y si en tr, de la figura esta puesto en un disipador medi *Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria *, porque fijate la diferencia de temp que hay desde afuera del tr has ta el borde, y si, tenes razon, armaste bastante *Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria * con este tema, 
ahora yo planteo una pequeña duda, ¿que es mejor, que un semiconductor este trabajando muy frio, pero a su maxima capacidad, o caliente,(80° C mas o menos) pero a la mitad de potencia?


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2011)

Se viene la "batexpliqueta", anda merodeando el moderador .-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2011)

marianoarcas dijo:


> ahora yo planteo una pequeña duda, ¿que es mejor, que un semiconductor este trabajando muy frio, pero a su maxima capacidad, o caliente,(80° C mas o menos) pero a la mitad de potencia?


Los semiconductores SIEMPRE deben trabajar *lo más fríos posible*, independientemente de la "capacidad" que se les esté exigiendo. Claro que siempre hay que hacer compromisos en la relación costo-beneficio para saber que tanto lo dejo calentarse o cuanta capacidad le exijo, pero eso es otro tema.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2011)

La cuestión sería:
a) Gastar el dinero en un sistema de refrigeración complejo; peltier, ventiladores, agua...
b) Sobredimensionar el transistor y radiador estático

Pues yo en principio voto por b) porque luego tendrá menos mantenimiento, pero habría que hacer números.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2011)

La superficie de la curva *SOA* (*S*afe *O*perating *A*rea) es inversamente proporcional a la temperatura de trabajo, así que un transistor mas caliente es un transistor que maneja menos corriente (Explicación abreviada).


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 16, 2011)

Originalmente pertenecia "al grupo de los 10", osea que a mi modo de ver el transistor deberia estar en la parte inferior, pero despues de analizar las respuestas decidi cambiarme de bando... el transistor debe estar en la parte superior

Por que?, bueno... el calor no sube, lo que sube es el aire caliente, ahora, si pusieramos el discipador dentro de un tubo que solo permitiera el ingreso de aire por el lado superior e inferior y colocamos el transistor en la parte baja veriamos que el aire en la parte inferior se calienta y comienza a subir, sin embargo en la parte superior hay una capa de aire frio que obstaculiza el paso del aire caliente inferior, impidiendo el intercambio de calor

Si ahora ponemos el transistor en la parte superior, entonces tenemos el efecto contrario, el aire caliente escapa del tubo dejando un vacio inferior que solo puede ser llenado con aire frio, asi que la corriente fluye libremente mejorando el intercambio de calor..... 

Ideas???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2011)

Chico: Has fumado cosas raras????


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 16, 2011)

Al menos no consientemente  .... sin embargo el efecto existe y se le conoce como "inversion termica"

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inversión_térmica

Solo que se aplica a meteorologia... pienso que el mismo efecto puede entorpecer el flujo de aire a pequeña escala... 

Ya veremos si nito regresarme a fisica 1


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2011)

Si pero el "tubo" no está cerrado por arriba y el aire fluye libremente


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 16, 2011)

Mmm... mea culpa...  asi se entiende menos?



Chico3001 dijo:


> Por que?, bueno... el calor no sube, lo que sube es el aire caliente, ahora, si pusieramos el discipador dentro de un tubo que solo permitiera el ingreso de aire por el lado superior *e* inferior y colocamos el transistor en la parte baja veriamos que el aire en la parte inferior se calienta y comienza a subir, sin embargo en la parte superior hay una capa de aire frio que obstaculiza el paso del aire caliente inferior, impidiendo el intercambio de calor


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2011)

Trataré de explicar por que mi decisión de colocar el disipador con los transistores arriba.

El echo de colocar un disipador es tratar de lograr que la víctima, perdón transistor trabaje lo mas frío posible, para lo cual será deseable optimizar el rendimiento del disipador, sin cambiar de disipador y sin agregar una ventilación forzada.

Como ya discutimos a partir de la posición física de los transistores se crea un rato después de tomar temperatura una pendiente térmica de mayor a menor, mayor donde se encuentra el transistor y menor en el punto mas alejado de este.

La capacidad de refrigerar del disipador será su capacidad de manejar un cierto caudal de aire y llevarlo de una temperatura inicial a una temperatura final, estoy suponiendo una potencia disipada por los transistores constante.

El caudal depende de la arquitectura del disipador, del calentamiento que se provoque sobre el (Convección) 

Y por último el gradiente térmico será la diferencia de temperatura Final - Inicial  

Este esquema trata de mostrar que pasa con la temperatura del disipador y el aire.

​
Verde: Temperatura del aire
Rojo: Temperatura del disipador respecto a su altura con transistores abajo, una pendiente abrupta y un decaimiento suave hacia arriba.
Amarillo: Temperatura del disipador respecto a su altura con transistores arriba, una pendiente suave y un decaimiento abrupto hacia arriba.

En el caso Amarillo se mantiene la diferencia de temperatura, mas o menos constante, entre el aire y el disipador.

En el caso Rojo la diferencia de temperatura posee una pendiente y la diferencia de temperatura va disminuyendo a lo largo del disipador.

Que quiere decir que la diferencia de temperatura va disminuyendo, significa que el disipador a cada incremento de unidad de altura tiene menos capacidad de transmitir el calor al aire.

Que quiere decir que la diferencia de temperatura se mantenga constante, que el disipador a cada incremento de unidad de altura mantiene su capacidad de transmitir el calor al aire en forma mas o menos constante.

Tratando de hacer el esquema mas claro coloqué la gráfica de temperatura del aire por sobre la temperatura del disipador, cosa que no puede ser, así que traten de imaginar que siempre la temperatura del disipador esta pora arriba de la del aire.

Si les gusta mi teoría, Bien, si no les gusta, no importa, tengo otras.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2011)

mmm... en cuanto a teoria suena bonito y no la entendi.... 

y si mejor prendemos el aparato y le colocamos un termometro en igualdad de circunstancias, me refiero a ventilacion y carga del transistor, y vemos los resultados?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Trataré de explicar por que mi decisión de colocar el disipador con los transistores arriba.
> 
> El echo de colocar un disipador es tratar de lograr que la víctima, perdón transistor trabaje lo mas frío posible, para lo cual será deseable optimizar el rendimiento del disipador, sin cambiar de disipador y sin agregar una ventilación forzada.
> 
> ...



fogo, estoy tratando de entender tu teoria, la cual reconozco que me esta costando bastante de poder aceptar, pregunto, esa grafica es un dibujo tuyo para exponer tu teoria o es sobre la medicion real de un disipador con su transistor funcionando?

hay dos cosas que no me cierran pero ni por asomo, la primera es,por qué la pendiente ascendente de temperatura (de izq. a der.) de la traza roja, es distinta a la pendiente ascendente de la traza amarilla? siendo que las condiciones en ambos puntos son las mismas (la resistencia termica por conduccion del disipador se considera constante y la velocidad del flujo de aire tambien es constante, lo unico que cambia es la temperatura inicial, por ende si tomamos de referencia que la diferencia de temperatura del fluido de esa grafica entre ambos puntos de fijacion del transistor (arriba o abajo) es ≈ 0.8 divisiones, la curva amarilla debería tener un offset de 0.8 divisiones tambien) con lo cual, la derivada de la pendiente ascendente amarilla deberia ser la misma que la derivada de la pendiente ascendente roja, y en el decaimiento lo mismo, supongo que las diferencias entre la derviada de la pendiente ascendente y de la derivada de la descendente es a causa de lo que yo plantié con lo cual debería respetarse en las dos graficas, y veo que segun tu teoria, esto no se cumple.... (todo bien, no te enojes si no compro tu teoria, pero mepa que aca le estas errando un toque...)


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2011)

Expongo mi opinión en los puntos con los que disiento: 



Fogonazo dijo:


> ........
> En el caso Rojo la diferencia de temperatura posee una pendiente y la diferencia de temperatura va disminuyendo a lo largo del disipador.
> 
> Que quiere decir que la diferencia de temperatura va disminuyendo, significa que el disipador a cada incremento de unidad de altura tiene menos capacidad de transmitir el calor al aire.
> ........


 
Al contrario, la diferencia de temperatura del aire al disipador aumenta!!!!




Fogonazo dijo:


> ........
> Que quiere decir que la diferencia de temperatura va disminuyendo, significa que el disipador a cada incremento de unidad de altura tiene menos capacidad de transmitir el calor al aire.
> ........


 
Si la diferencia de Temperatura entre el Aire y el Disipador ha aumentado, me da a entender a mi que ha transferido el calor al aire, mejor eficiencia!!!!!!



Espero mas aclaraciones o en su defecto la proxima teoria.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> .....hay dos cosas que no me cierran pero ni por asomo, la primera es,por qué la pendiente ascendente de temperatura (de izq. a der.) de la traza roja, es distinta a la pendiente ascendente de la traza amarilla? siendo que las condiciones en ambos puntos son las mismas (la resistencia termica por conduccion del disipador se considera constante y la velocidad del flujo de aire tambien es constante, lo unico que cambia es la temperatura inicial, por ende si tomamos de referencia que la diferencia de temperatura del fluido de esa grafica entre ambos puntos de fijacion del transistor (arriba o abajo) es ≈ 0.8 divisiones, la curva amarilla debería tener un offset de 0.8 divisiones tambien) con lo cual, la derivada de la pendiente ascendente amarilla deberia ser la misma que la derivada de la pendiente ascendente roja, y en el decaimiento lo mismo, supongo que las diferencias entre la derviada de la pendiente ascendente y de la derivada de la descendente es a causa de lo que yo plantié con lo cual debería respetarse en las dos graficas, y veo que segun tu teoria, esto no se cumple.... (todo bien, no te enojes si no compro tu teoria, pero mepa que aca le estas errando un toque...)



Las gráficas son ejemplos, muy posiblemente bastante alejados de la realidad. 
Las gráficas son las misma "espejadas" el punto de inflexión es la ubicación del transistor,las pendientes son distintas porque la distancia Borde del disipador-Ubicación del transistor son distintas.
Se supone que el lado izquierdo de la gráfica el el que apunta hacia abajo (Disipador)



J2C dijo:


> ....Al contrario, la diferencia de temperatura del aire al disipador aumenta!!!!......


Nones.


Fogonazo dijo:


> ............Tratando de hacer el esquema mas claro coloqué la gráfica de temperatura del aire por sobre la temperatura del disipador, cosa que no puede ser, así que traten de imaginar que siempre la temperatura del disipador esta por arriba de la del aire........


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las gráficas son ejemplos, muy posiblemente bastante alejados de la realidad.
> Las gráficas son las misma "espejadas" el punto de inflexión es la ubicación del transistor,las pendientes son distintas porque la distancia Borde del disipador-Ubicación del transistor son distintas.
> Se supone que el lado izquierdo de la gráfica el el que apunta hacia abajo (Disipador)
> 
> ...


el echo de que las trazas esten espejadas es lo que las aleja completamente de la realidad, primero, porque el fluido circula siempre en la misma direccion, consecuentemente modifica de la misma manera la distribucion de las lineas isotermicas en ambos casos (TRs arriba o abajo) con lo cual la pendiente ascendente de ambas trazas deberian ser paralelas.... por otro lado, se supone tambien que a medida que el fluido sube a traves de la superficie del perfil, este tenga un incremento de temperatura, con lo cual, la diferencia termica entre el aire y el disipador será cada vez menor, y no mayor... repito, fogo, todo bien, pero en esta mepa que le pifiaste de acá a ushuaia, sin ofender eh?!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 16, 2011)

Por lo que entendí de esas curvas, el básicamente expone que si uno pone los transistores arriba la diferencia de ºT entre el borde inferior del disipador y el borde superior es menor a que si uno pone los transistores abajo, osea que el disipador se supone que funciona mejor en la 1era condición debido a que tiene un mayor área para disipar ese calor que en comparación con la 2da condición (donde a medida que la altura aumenta, tambien aumenta la resistencia térmica del disipador).

La pregunta es ¿de donde sacaste esas curvas?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Por lo que entendí de esas curvas, el básicamente expone que si uno pone los transistores arriba la diferencia de ºT entre el borde inferior del disipador y el borde superior es menor a que si uno pone los transistores abajo, osea que el disipador se supone que funciona mejor en la 1era condición debido a que tiene un mayor área para disipar ese calor que en comparación con la 2da condición (donde a medida que la altura aumenta, tambien aumenta la resistencia térmica del disipador).
> 
> La pregunta es ¿de donde sacaste esas curvas?




mas que de donde saco esas curvas, de donde saco lo que esta fumando....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Por lo que entendí de esas curvas, el básicamente expone que si uno pone los transistores arriba la diferencia de ºT entre el borde inferior del disipador y el borde superior es menor a que si uno pone los transistores abajo, osea que el disipador se supone que funciona mejor en la 1era condición debido a que tiene un mayor área para disipar ese calor que en comparación con la 2da condición (donde a medida que la altura aumenta, tambien aumenta la resistencia térmica del disipador).
> 
> La pregunta es ¿de donde sacaste esas curvas?



Satamente.
Las curvas son ejemplos como para tratar de comprender el concepto.

Aclaro que esto NO es ni mio ni teoría.

Es el principio de funcionamiento (Circulación) de una caldera, el líquido a calentar se ingresa por el lado mas frío de la caldera, y a medida que se va calentando se va acercando al punto mas caliente. 
Con esto se mantiene la diferencia de temperatura entre la fuente de calor y el elemento a ser calentado.


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2011)

Adjunto la grafica *fumada*; perdón la grafica pensada sin haber realizado ninguna medición que la abale en el caso que estamos tratando.


Saludos, JuanKa.-



P.D.: mañana sera otro día.-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Satamente.
> Las curvas son ejemplos como para tratar de comprender el concepto.
> 
> Aclaro que esto NO es ni mio ni teoría.
> ...



satamente, el disipador pasa a ser una caldera, y el transistor pasa a entrar en punto de ebullicion, ojo al piojo de que no se evapore eh!?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> satamente, el disipador pasa a ser una caldera, y el transistor pasa a entrar en punto de ebullicion, ojo al piojo de que no se evapore eh!?



Aunque no parezca a simple vista es el mismo caso, sacar el calor de "Algo" y transferirlo a otro "Algo" de la forma mas eficiente.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aunque no parezca a simple vista es el mismo caso, sacar el calor de "Algo" y transferirlo a otro "Algo" de la forma mas eficiente.


jajaj, chistes afuera, repito, segun tu grafica, las lineas isotermicas sobre la superficie expuesta del radiador, deberian desplazarse en sentido opuesto al sentido de desplazamiento del flujo de aire, lo cual creo yo es mas que incorrecto... ya que la distribucion de esta no depende de la distancia hacia los bordes, recordá que por conduccion, estas se distribuyen uniformemente y linealmente en todos los sentidos, sin importar a que distancia del borde este situado el punto caliente. si tan solo tuviera una camara termografica para constatar lo que planteo yo.... aunque es muy simple, poner un punto caliente en una superficie expuesta en un punto digamos a 1/4 de la altura de dicha superficie, ponerlo al derecho, tomar la temp del borde inferior y del borde superior, y hacer lo mismo pero con la placa dada vuelta.... si tengo tiempo, antes del finde pongo resultados del ensayo.... eso si, alguien que apueste aunque sea una docena de facturas che! (a mi me gustan con crema pastelera y/o dulce de batata) 


PD: aunque te parezca lo mismo no lo es, en una caldera no tenes el flujo laminar que aparece en la conveccion natural de un perfil de aluminio, ni tampoco es tan importante el efecto de la capa limite hidrodinamica como en un disipador de calor, precisamente porque el flujo del fluido en una caldera es turbulento y no laminar.....


----------



## moverar (Nov 16, 2011)

Amigos, agobiado por las inquietudes que me generó este tema, me aboqué a encontrar la respuesta que satisfaga todas las dudas de aquí hasta la desaparición de los transistores y el advenimiento de una ciencia que los reemplace por algo menos candente.

Y encontré este enlace, que lo que menos hizo fue satisfacer mis requerimientos...Pero, me simpatizaron algunas cosilla que expone y que se lo dejo a "vuestra" consideración... como por ejemplo la analogía entre la Propagación Térmica y la Ley de Ohm... 

Pero lo más útil fue que aprendí, y quiero compartir con Uds., el modo en que de ahora en más voy a solicitar disipadores... *por su resistencia térmica en °C/w*

Aquí el enlace. Esta bueno.
http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/heatsinks/heatsinks.htm#propagacion


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola Amigos, bueno para quitar todo tipo de dudas, proyectemonos, como se encuentran las fases de un sistema de refrigeracion forzada de procesador de CPU. El orden del circuito es el sig.
1ro. encontramos el ventilador, bien, luego sigue el disipador y por ultimo el foco termico (procesador).
Como vemos el foco se encuentra en el punto opuesto al ventilador.
Si a ese mismo circuito lo trasladamos a un sistema "sin ventilacion" forzada como el expuesto por el colega fogonazo, por la misma logica si el aire mas liviano se desplaza hacia arriba, por lo tanto el transistor debe ubicarse en el punto mas alejado al sentido de circulacion de este.


(VENTILACION FORZ) VENTILADOR  <---------------- DISIPADOR <---------------- FOCO TERMICO
(VENTILACION CONVEC)  AIRE DESPLAZADO<-------- DISIPADOR <---------------- FOCO TERMICO


(<-------) REPRESENTA EL SENTIDO DE CIRCULACION DE AIRE


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigos, bueno para quitar todo tipo de dudas, proyectemonos, como se encuentran las fases de un sistema de refrigeracion forzada de procesador de CPU. El orden del circuito es el sig.
> 1ro. encontramos el ventilador, bien, luego sigue el disipador y por ultimo el foco termico (procesador).
> Como vemos el foco se encuentra en el punto opuesto al ventilador.
> Si a ese mismo circuito lo trasladamos a un sistema "sin ventilacion" forzada como el expuesto por el colega fogonazo, por la misma logica si el aire mas liviano se desplaza hacia arriba, por lo tanto el transistor debe ubicarse en el punto mas alejado al sentido de circulacion de este.
> ...




pregunto, y como llegaste a semejante analogia?

hagamos la prueba!, ponemos cada uno una docena de facturas, se las damos a andres cuenca en custodia (se las enviamos por mensaje privado obvio), y el que compruebe su teoria (mediante ensayos y mediciones, no comparaciones con lo que hizo quien sabe que chino) se lleva el pozo!..


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola:

Personalmente, dispondría los transistores en forma oblicua en el disipador (como alguien ya mencionó) aunque con el disipador en vertical y sin forzadores, de acuerdo a la premisa de Fogonazo. De esa forma, a mi entender, se le puede extraer más eficientemente el calor a ambos dispositivos, ya que logro una suerte de "simetría de distribución" en el disipador y por esa misma "simetría" (por así llamarla) un transistor influye térmicamente mucho menos en el otro y viceversa.

Saludos y no me tiren con nada, por favor!!!

PD: la segunda opción sería: desechar esos "disipadores tipo colador" y cobrándole unos pesitos más al cliente le ponemos un bonito disipador nuevo con los transistores dispuestos como Dios manda


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 16, 2011)

No pude encontrar algo que justifique la curva que puso fogonazo, creo que la única forma de confirmar esas curvas sería haciendo mediciones.

Por otro lado encontré una nota de aplicación de IRF interesante (AN-1057), donde explica cuales son los fenómenos más importantes que están involucrados en la disipación de calor y destaca a la convección y la radiación *(a nivel del mar, 70% de convección y 30% de radiación)*.

En la explicación de la convección natural da los siguientes TIPS:



Esa que marqué en rojo, recomienda poner en la parte superior del gabinete los dispositivos generadores de calor mientras que el resto de los dispositivos que menos aportan a la generación de calor, colocarlos abajo.

Con lo cual, tira abajo mi suposición de poner abajo el transistor.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No pude encontrar algo que justifique la curva que puso fogonazo, creo que la única forma de confirmar esas curvas sería haciendo mediciones.
> 
> Por otro lado encontré una nota de aplicación de IRF interesante (AN-1057), donde explica cuales son los fenómenos más importantes que están involucrados en la disipación de calor y destaca a la convección y la radiación *(a nivel del mar, 70% de convección y 30% de radiación)*.
> 
> ...


y vos por que supones que recomiendan eso? no será para que los elementos que *no* deben calentarse se coloquen fuera de la incidencia del calor generado por el semiconductor que *sí *calienta?

ademas claro esta, que se deje un despeje del piso del gabinete con respecto al borde del disipador que favorezca a la conveccion de aire, y que no obstruya el ingreso de aire frio por la parte inferior del disipador?, ahi no dice absolutamente nada de poner el transistor en la parte superior del disipador.....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2011)

> y vos por que supones que recomiendan eso? no será para que los elementos que no deben calentarse se coloquen fuera de la incidencia del calor generado por el semiconductor que sí calienta?
> 
> ademas claro esta, que se deje un despeje del piso del gabinete con respecto al borde del disipador que favorezca a la conveccion de aire, y que no obstruya el ingreso de aire frio por la parte inferior del disipador?, ahi no dice absolutamente nada de poner el transistor en la parte superior del disipador.....



Efectivamente....

yo pienso que se estan alejando mucho de la realidad.... si se replantea el problema, en el que la cuestion sea ¿cuantos microgrados es mas eficiente la posicion, en un ambiente al vacio, etc, etc etc,?
entonces es otro cantar, pero por lo pronto sigo pensando que se ahogan en un vaso de agua...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 16, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Efectivamente....
> 
> yo pienso que se estan alejando mucho de la realidad.... si se replantea el problema, en el que la cuestion sea ¿cuantos microgrados es mas eficiente la posicion, en un ambiente al vacio, etc, etc etc,?
> entonces es otro cantar, pero por lo pronto sigo pensando que se ahogan en un vaso de agua...


La idea no es valorar la prestacion de uno u otro metodo, creo yo, sino identificar cual es la mejor opcion. Y ademas, darle el gusto a fogonazo de que se arme. Flor de quilombo con la discucion


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 17, 2011)

Haber si con esta grafica se entiende mejor lo que quiero decir.... y creo que fogonazo esta diciendo exactamente lo mismo pero de otra forma

Al poner el punto caliente en la parte superior se favorece la conveccion del aire, en cambio al poner el punto caliente en la parte inferior este tiene que "luchar" con las capas frias superiores para poder elevarse


----------



## Basalto (Nov 17, 2011)

Yo creo que los transistores deben de estar abajo, por el efecto del calor que tiende a subir. Aunque no descarto la opcion de poner uno arriba y otra abajo asi la distancia entre los dos transistores es mayor(viendo el dibujo). Para comprobarlo utiliza un temopar de esos que trae algunos multimetros, lo colocas entre el transistor y el disipador con dos placas de mica(para aislar) y con pasta. Despues mides la temperatura y nos cuentas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> y vos por que supones que recomiendan eso? no será para que los elementos que *no* deben calentarse se coloquen fuera de la incidencia del calor generado por el semiconductor que *sí *calienta?


Cierto 
Es un interesante efecto el exponer (Por ejemplo) un capacitor electrolítico a una fuente de calor, se acorta sustancialmente su vida útil.


> ademas claro esta, que se deje un despeje del piso del gabinete con respecto al borde del disipador que favorezca a la conveccion de aire, y que no obstruya el ingreso de aire frio por la parte inferior del disipador?, ahi no dice absolutamente nada de poner el transistor en la parte superior del disipador.....


Cierto 2 
Pero por otro lado, *sin considerar los disipadores*, la parte superior del gabinete (O lo que sea) es la parte mas caliente del mismo ya que allí va a parar por Convección el calor generado por todos los demás componentes.

Volviendo con las dichosas gráficas.
Si no existiera flujo de aire la pendiente de derecha e izquierda serían iguales, pero al aparecer la Convección la circunferencia originalmente hisotérmica se transforma en óvalo desplazado en sentido contrario al flujo de aire, por eso es que la pendiente cambia de un lado a otro.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 17, 2011)

Lo que es real, es que al colocar el transistor abajo, estamos contrastando el punto mas caliente con el mas frio (aire fresco). Salvando las distancias se condice con colocar en un automovil, el radiador (punto mas caliente) delante del motor (recibiendo el aire fresco) y no detràs.
Que opinan?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Lo que es real, es que al colocar el transistor abajo, estamos contrastando el punto mas caliente con el mas frio (aire fresco).


Correcto


> Salvando las distancias se condice con colocar en un automovil, el radiador (punto mas caliente) delante del motor (recibiendo el aire fresco) y no detràs.
> Que opinan?


Que hay vehículos que poseen el radiador detrás igualmente, no es el mismo caso ya que la ventilación es forzada.

Aprovechando el ejemplo: Los primero vehículos motorizados no tenían bomba de circulación de agua, esta circulaba por Convección natural  entre el motor y el radiador, en el radiador ¿ Donde ingresaba el agua del motor (Mas caliente) ?


*[Off Topic On]*



Fogonazo dijo:


> ..........
> Esta es una consulta es *"No vinculante"* ya que ya tengo colocado el disipador y solo pregunto para ver si se crea una larga y "Bizantina" discusión, hace rato que no se arma ninguna
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​..........



! Objetivo plenamente logrado ¡

*[Off Topic Off]*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cierto
> Es un interesante efecto el exponer (Por ejemplo) un capacitor electrolítico a una fuente de calor, se acorta sustancialmente su vida útil.
> 
> Cierto 2
> ...


por eso te pregunto, como se va a desplazar la linea isotermica en sentido opuesto a la direccion del flujo de aire?!?!!?!!

es como decir, que una rueda colocada sobre una pendiente, en vez de ir pendiente abajo, vaya pendiente arriba....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> por eso te pregunto, como se va a desplazar la linea isotermica en sentido opuesto a la direccion del flujo de aire?!?!!?!!
> 
> es como decir, que una rueda colocada sobre una pendiente, en vez de ir pendiente abajo, vaya pendiente arriba....



Vos mismo lo dibujaste:

​
La distribución de temperatura se deforma por 2 motivos 
1) Por la asimetría de la posición de la fuente de calor
2) Por el el gradiente térmico aire-disipador, en el gráfico las lineas isotérmicas en la parte inferior se aplastan porque el aire se encuentra más frío que la fuente de calor y se estiran en la parte superior porque el disipador ya no transfiere tanto calor al medio.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Vos mismo lo dibujaste:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 63108​
> La distribución de temperatura se deforma por 2 motivos
> ...


precisamente, en esa grafica, y en la que esta colocado el punto caliene a 2/3, las lineas isotermicas se desplazan en la *misma* direccion que el flujo del fluido, no contra este.. en la grafica que expusiste vos, en la traza que indica la distribucion termica con el punto caliente en la parte superior del solido, la distribucion termica queda invertida, como si las lineas isotermicas se desplazaran (u ovalizaran) hacia abajo, cuando en realidad es hacia arriba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ......Convección la circunferencia originalmente hisotérmica se transforma en óvalo desplazado en sentido contrario al flujo de aire, por eso es que la pendiente cambia de un lado a otro.



 Cierto, se me colo una palabra indebida en el lugar incorrecto  Sorry 

Debió decir:

_*......Convección la circunferencia originalmente hisotérmica se transforma en óvalo desplazado en sentido del flujo de aire, por eso es que la pendiente cambia de un lado a otro.*_


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sugerencia:

¿Y si comparan el desempeño térmico de las configuraciones más discutidas (los 2 transistores arriba contra los 2 transistores abajo) en similares condiciones de disipación y temperatura ambiente y se sacan las dudas y evitan enfrentar numerosas "teorías" o "suposiciones"?

Incluso se pueden comparar otras "variantes", como los dos transistores dispuestos en forma oblicua y en posición de aletas verticales.

Sin considerar ventilación forzada, hay unas 15 variantes de montaje y/o disposición de transistores o conjunto de transistores-disipador (si no calculo mal en el caso de Fogonazo!!!). Sería cuestión de tabular de mejor a peor todas las alternativas disponibles de acuerdo a resultados de mediciones concretas y tenerlas como material de consulta del foro.

Incluso, no es necesario que se pongan a armar todas las variantes del caso para medirlas, sino que hay poderosos soft de cálculo térmico que arrojan hasta la imagen termográfica del disipador con todos sus componentes!!!. Si lo encuentro en mi PC, lo subo.

Si alguien se anima... ¿qué les parece?. Sería muy didáctico.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 17, 2011)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sugerencia:
> 
> ¿Y si comparan el desempeño térmico de las configuraciones más discutidas (los 2 transistores arriba contra los 2 transistores abajo) en similares condiciones de disipación y temperatura ambiente y se sacan las dudas y evitan enfrentar numerosas "teorìas" o "suposiciones"?
> 
> ...



Precisamente, eso es lo que el Fogo no desea evitar..............mas bien lo que desea es promover.............


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Precisamente, eso es lo que el Fogo no desea evitar..............mas bien lo que desea es promover.............





Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Off Topic On]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y en eso vamos bastante bien 



hazard_1998 dijo:


> j....PD: aunque te parezca lo mismo no lo es, en una caldera no tenes el flujo laminar que aparece en la conveccion natural de un perfil de aluminio, ni tampoco es tan importante el efecto de la capa limite hidrodinamica como en un disipador de calor, precisamente porque el flujo del fluido en una caldera es turbulento y no laminar.....



El flujo del agua dentro de los tubos es tan laminar como en el disipador, sea de circulación natural o forzada, y en todo caso, hilando fino, el desplazamiento de aire sobre el disipador tampoco sería laminar, ya que diferencias el la temperatura dentro de la maza de aire provocan vórtices en sentido vertical y horizontal.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y en eso vamos bastante bien
> 
> 
> 
> El flujo del agua dentro de los tubos es tan laminar como en el disipador, sea de circulación natural o forzada, y en todo caso, hilando fino, el desplazamiento de aire sobre el disipador tampoco sería laminar, ya que diferencias el la temperatura dentro de la maza de aire provocan vórtices en sentido vertical y horizontal.




no quiero hilar taan fino, pero en el caso de un disipador por conveccion me refiero a que el flujo es laminar porque no se rompe la capa limite hidrodinamica, ni la capa limite termica, lo que no quiere decir que las velocidades de desplazamiento del fluido no sean distintas dependiendo de la distancia perpendicular a la superficie de la placa y dependiendo tambien de la distancia recorrida por el fluido.

repito, entre hoy y mañana hago un primer approach y vemos que surge de las mediciones



Fogonazo dijo:


> Cierto, se me colo una palabra indebida en el lugar incorrecto  Sorry
> 
> Debió decir:
> 
> _*......Convección la circunferencia originalmente hisotérmica se transforma en óvalo desplazado en sentido del flujo de aire, por eso es que la pendiente cambia de un lado a otro.*_



pregunto, y si el punto caliente esta arriba, la direccion del fluido de aire cambia? y si no cambia, por qué si lo hace la direccion de desplazamiento de las lineas isotermicas segun tu pensamiento?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> .....repito, entre hoy y mañana hago un primer approach y vemos que surge de las mediciones



¿ Con que contamos para medir ?

Lo mejor que puedo conseguir es un pirómetro óptico.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> .....pregunto, y si el punto caliente esta arriba, la direccion del fluido de aire cambia? y si no cambia, por qué si lo hace la direccion de desplazamiento de las lineas isotermicas segun tu pensamiento?



Estando el punto caliente arriba y en modo estático, sin Convección, las hisotermicas se deforman hacia abajo.
Cuando aparece la Convección nuevamente se deforman, pero hacia arriba.

Mi estimación es que la "Contra-Deformación" por la aparición de la Sra. Convección es menor a la "Deformación" que provoca la asimetría debida a la colocación del punto caliente arriba.
Lo que da mas superficie útil de transferencia y mejores condiciones para ella.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Con que contamos para medir ?
> 
> Lo mejor que puedo conseguir es un pirómetro óptico.
> 
> ...


y por que crees que hay deformacion en la distribucion de las isotermas solo por conduccion, cuando el punto caliente esta arriba? volve a revisar lo que expusiste cuando pusiste imagen termografica... 

PD, mediré con mi fluke 87IV y un termopar, el primer approach sera un tanto rudimentario, asi alguien podra volver a objetarlo y dará pie a seguir con la discucion hasta un nuevo analisis y medicion...



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Con que contamos para medir ?
> 
> Lo mejor que puedo conseguir es un pirómetro óptico.


si yo tengo que medir con *tu* pirometro optico, forzosamente tendria que conocerte perdsonalmente, con lo cual se perdería la magia


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> y por que crees que hay deformacion en la distribucion de las isotermas solo por conduccion, cuando el punto caliente esta arriba? volve a revisar lo que expusiste cuando pusiste imagen termografica............



Por el efecto del borde del disipador, si no tiene por donde disipar aumenta la temperatura y se deforma la hisotérmica hacia el lado contrario al borde.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por el efecto del borde del disipador, si no tiene por donde disipar aumenta la temperatura y se deforma la hisotérmica hacia el lado contrario al borde.


repito, viste detenidamentela imagen termografica?


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 17, 2011)

Haber si esto sirve de algo...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 17, 2011)

Que temazo! recien llego...

Mi votacion:  Transistores ABAJO ( opcion 2 ) . Coincido plenamente con los conceptos de hazard_1998 .
Como si hubieramos leido el mismo libro.

En principio yo consideraba despreciable , en ESTE CASO , dadas las temperaturas involucradas , la disipacion por Radiación ... pero si los chicos de IRF lo dicen ...


----------



## Electronec (Nov 17, 2011)

Bueno y polémico tema.

Opino que los transistores abajo ( opción 2 ) al igual que scooter y otros mas, tenemos que tener en cuenta el aire, digamos que seria algo parecido a una chimenea.
Y como dice Lubeck, si vamos a la práctica con algún termómetro seria genial para salir de dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> ...... si vamos a la práctica con algún termómetro seria genial para salir de dudas.....



:enfadado: Si claro, y después ¿ Con que nos divertimos Hazard_1998 y yo ? :enfadado:


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 17, 2011)

Busqué en mi PC y encontré un soft de modelado de transferencia térmica llamado CELSIUS, solo que al ejecutarlo me salta un mensaje de error (falta una librería .dll):enfadado:. Fueron de esos tantos programas (que en el momento nos parecen muy interesantes), uno se los baja para usar no sabe cuando y en realidad a veces no los termina usando nunca!!!.

Igualmente es un soft de análisis por elementos finitos y estimo que deben haber miles en la red para bajárselos por derecha.

Ni bien encuentre uno "operativo", lo subo.

Básicamente, estos soft se basan en dividir la geometría en la que se quiere resolver una ecuación diferencial de un campo escalar o vectorial en un dominio, en pequeños elementos, teniendo en cuenta unas ecuaciones de campo en cada elemento, los elementos del entorno de vecindad y las fuentes generadoras de campo en cada elemento.

Saludos y voy buscando


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 63045​


bueno, como veo que no respondio el señor fogonazo, hago publico el punto sobre el cual queria que fogonazo ( y todos) deduzcan, si ven detenidamente la imagen (aca es donde todos quedan ipnotizados o vizcos) jua, podran observar que lo que plantea fogonazo (que las lineas isotermicas presentan deformaciones y desplazamientos por el borde de la pared)  es falso, si se fijan en el lado derecho y en el lado izquierdo de la imagen, los bordes son bien distintos, de distintas dimenciones inclusive las distancias desde el punto caliente hasta los distintos bordes son bien diferentes, pero las lineas isotermicas permanecen concentricas al punto caliente, y no se aprecian desplazamientos en ningun sentido, por eso, fogo, la teoria de que por culpa del borde se desplazan las isotermas te lo refuto una y otra vez de aca hasta el final de los tiempos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard: 
En que condiciones esta tomada esa imagen? es un disipador ? hay conveccion?
Podria pensarse que en condiciones reales , la temperatura del mismo es casi homogenea , si consideramos que la conduccion de calor es mas eficiente que la conveccion , siempre hablando de casos como este


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

Yo estoy viendo la imagen y veo que aparecen lóbulos hacia arriba, abajo izquierda y derecha.
Los mas llamativos son arriba y abajo como si la isotérmica se estrechara en sentido horizontal.



AntonioAA dijo:


> hazard:
> En que condiciones esta tomada esa imagen? es un disipador ? hay conveccion?
> Podria pensarse que en condiciones reales , la temperatura del mismo es casi homogenea , si consideramos que la conduccion de calor es mas eficiente que la conveccion , siempre hablando de casos como este



No hay mayor información sobre la imagen la volví a buscar y no la encontré más :enfadado:
Era un comentario sobre un transistor térmicamente mal acoplado al disipador.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.compix.com/articles.quality.html

De ahí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://www.compix.com/articles.quality.html
> 
> De ahí.



Correcto gracias Taca....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo la imagen y veo que aparecen lóbulos hacia arriba, abajo izquierda y derecha.
> Los mas llamativos son arriba y abajo como si la isotérmica se estrechara en sentido horizontal.



reconozco que la imagen es medio chica y ademas no tiene informacion respecto a las condiciones de la medicion, pero no veo lobulos apreciables mas alla de lo que se ve en cercanias al transistor los que me temo que son por deficiencias en el acoplamiento termico entre el transistor y la superficie disipadora.
si te fijas en los tonos rojos, purpuras y violaceos, son casi circunferencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> reconozco que la imagen es medio chica y ademas no tiene informacion respecto .....



Hablando específicamente de eso, estuve un buen rato buscando imágenes termográficas de un mísero transistor y no encontré *"Nada"*, solo esta.
*! Estoy Indignado ¡* :enfadado:

Hasta hay una imagen termográfica de un burro pero nada de transistores.

También intenté conseguir el programa de simulación térmica Kelvin 2D pero fue tiempo perdido, no encontré nada accesible.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hablando específicamente de eso, estuve un buen rato buscando imágenes termográficas de un mísero transistor y no encontré *"Nada"*, solo esta.
> *! Estoy Indignado ¡* :enfadado:
> 
> Hasta hay una imagen termográfica de un burro pero nada de transistores.
> ...



yo tambien, lo haran a proposito para que nos tengamos que comprar la camara termografica?:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

aca fotos del approach, todas las criticas son validas, sirven para seguir lucrando con este hilo... jej...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 63145​
¿ Grilon o Dellring + diodo ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 63145​
> ¿ Grilon o Dellring + diodo ?


jaja, el grilon es para levantar y dejar vertical la chapa de aluminio, y darle cierto despeje del suelo, y si, lo que esta atornillado es un diodo de Iav≈70A, calculo que mañana o el sabado le enchufo la fuente de laboratorio, para hacerlo disipar y medirle la temp a la chapa en distintos lugares, pero primero debo marcar la chapa con indeleble para tomar los registros termicos a distancias preestablecidas, cosa de tener cierta idea real de la distribucion termica dentro de la placa... opiniones?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 17, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Lo que es real, es que al colocar el transistor abajo, estamos contrastando el punto mas caliente con el mas frio (aire fresco). Salvando las distancias se condice con colocar en un automovil, el radiador (punto mas caliente) delante del motor (recibiendo el aire fresco) y no detràs.
> Que opinan?



Amigo, ya que lo mencionas, cual crees que sera el punto mas caliente en un motor a explosion?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, ya que lo mencionas, cual crees que sera el punto mas caliente en un motor a explosion?


si no me equivoco, la zona de escape en la camara de combustion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Supongo que la válvula de escape . . .

O el metal de biela , si se quedó sin aceite


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2011)

Yo entiendo lo que dice Fogonazo 
La imagen no es nada buena por que el calor está terriblemente concentrado sobre el transistor y hay poca conducción en los alrededores, pero observá donde te he puesto las flechas...
​Ya sé que no está muy bien la distancia, pero si te fijás vas a ver que no hay posibilidad de que la temperatura siga disminuyendo en la dirección de la linea inclinada (en esa zona está mas o menos rojo) mientras que para los costados se vé "algo mas fría". Ese es el problema del borde.... llegada hasta ahí no hay forma de que las isotermas continúen en la linea de reducción de temperatura y se amontonan en el borde...dando la idea de que a partir de ese punto no puede bajar la temperatura, mientras que para el lado opuesto se se sigue enfriando sin problemas.

PD: Lo de "se amontonan en el borde" es falaz pero se entiende la idea


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si no me equivoco, la zona de escape en la camara de combustion.



Exacto!!!, tal cual.-



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Supongo que la válvula de escape . . .
> 
> O el metal de biela , si se quedó sin aceite



Es triste! pero  a veces termina asi!!


----------



## moverar (Nov 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> :enfadado: Si claro, y después ¿ Con que nos divertimos Hazard_1998 y yo ? :enfadado:



Disculpen, creo que el "espíritu" del foro no es para que solo dos miembros se diviertan... yo también me estoy divirtiendo y, digamos, repasando viejos temas y aprendiendo un poco más.

Tooooodo un hot topic el tema. 

Haz clic en ME GUSTA​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 17, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo entiendo lo que dice Fogonazo
> La imagen no es nada buena por que el calor está terriblemente concentrado sobre el transistor y hay poca conducción en los alrededores, pero observá donde te he puesto las flechas...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 63153​Ya sé que no está muy bien la distancia, pero si te fijás vas a ver que no hay posibilidad de que la temperatura siga disminuyendo en la dirección de la linea inclinada (en esa zona está mas o menos rojo) mientras que para los costados se vé "algo mas fría". Ese es el problema del borde.... llegada hasta ahí no hay forma de que las isotermas continúen en la linea de reducción de temperatura y se amontonan en el borde...dando la idea de que a partir de ese punto no puede bajar la temperatura, mientras que para el lado opuesto se se sigue enfriando sin problemas.
> 
> PD: Lo de "se amontonan en el borde" es falaz pero se entiende la idea



me parece que estamos tergiversando la definicion de "linea isotermica" : una linea isotermica es la union imaginaria de puntos que se encuentran a la misma temperatura. 
se amontonan en el borde dependiendo *solamente* de la* conduccion termica*.

en la imagen termografica se ve perfectamente que la banda de color rojizo no se desplaza en sentido opuesto al borde (no mas alla de la distancia que logró alcanzar hacia otro lado, y no se ve ovalado hacia la izquierda por tener el punto caliente menor distancia con respecto al borde derecho), y en los bordes tanto del final de la placa como en las cercanias a los agujeros (bien definido como una linea violeta), se ve que la temperatura es menor, pero no por el efecto que plantea fogonazo, sino por algo muchisimo mas simple, el material con el mecanizado sufre deformaciones plasticas, y me temo que esos agujeros y el troquelado de la derecha estan hechos por balancinado, lo cual destruye casi por completo la conduccion de calor, ya que literalmente se raja todo el material con lo cual aumenta terriblemente la resistencia termica del mismo. (si habre putiado a la metalurgica que me hace los gabinetes con aluminios plegados y punzonados)


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 18, 2011)

Les admiro la vista y la imaginación , muchachos... yo veo bastante concentrico ( y circular ) todo... 
Sigo diciendo que esa imagen esta tomada sombre una placa horizontal , por tanto no hay conveccion...

y no quisiera ser yo el pobre transistor que se ve ahi!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2011)

No importa si es vertical u horizontal .
Las isotermas de las que habla hazzard son las que se producen por conducción sobre el disipador.
Si te fijás en el dibujo, donde "falta" la esquina (donde puse el cuadradito) las isotermas se interrumpen (NO se amontonan ) y la temperatura no puede seguir decayendo con la distancia...por que no hay material por el cual pueda transmitirse.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> *me parece que estamos tergiversando la definicion de "linea isotermica"* : una linea isotermica es la union imaginaria de puntos que se encuentran a la misma temperatura.
> se amontonan en el borde dependiendo solamente de laconduccion termica.


  Por eso:


			
				al final del post anterior dijo:
			
		

> PD: Lo de "se amontonan en el borde" es falaz pero se entiende la idea





hazard_1998 dijo:


> en la imagen termografica se ve perfectamente que la banda de color rojizo no se desplaza en sentido opuesto al borde (no mas alla de la distancia que logró alcanzar hacia otro lado, y no se ve ovalado hacia la izquierda por tener el punto caliente menor distancia con respecto al borde derecho), y en los bordes tanto del final de la placa como en las cercanias a los agujeros (bien definido como una linea violeta), se ve que la temperatura es menor, pero no por el efecto que plantea fogonazo, sino por algo muchisimo mas simple, el material con el mecanizado sufre deformaciones plasticas, y me temo que esos agujeros y el troquelado de la derecha estan hechos por balancinado, lo cual destruye casi por completo la conduccion de calor, ya que literalmente se raja todo el material con lo cual aumenta terriblemente la resistencia termica del mismo. (si habre putiado a la metalurgica que me hace los gabinetes con aluminios plegados y punzonados)


Claro que las isotermas no se desplazan en sentido inverso!!!!, lo que también es claro es que las isotermas se interrumpen cuando se acaba el material disipador y la temperatura no puede seguir bajando por conducción como SI ocurre hacia los otros lados. Las isotermas no se amontonan por que eso significaría que hay dos lineas coincidentes de diferente temperatura ... y eso es medio como imposible...
Eso de que no pueda seguir disipando es equivalente a un aumento de la resistencia térmica del lado del borde y por eso el disipador pierde eficiencia si se ponen los transistores en el borde.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No importa si es vertical u horizontal .
> Las isotermas de las que habla hazzard son las que se producen por conducción sobre el disipador.
> Si te fijás en el dibujo, donde "falta" la esquina (donde puse el cuadradito) las isotermas se interrumpen (NO se amontonan ) y la temperatura no puede seguir decayendo con la distancia...por que no hay material por el cual pueda transmitirse.



! Buen día ¡, veo que estuvieron divirtiéndose en mi ausencia. :enfadado:

Yo procesé la imagen con un editor gráfico que resalta la diferencia de colores, pero como la imagen original es una "Bosta" considero que los resultados no sirven.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 18, 2011)

Disiento con Ud, Profe... la posicion IMPORTA ( para la conveccion , of course ) 
Lo que digo es que este caso no parece haberla , justamente por eso se "cortan" las isotermas en lugar de deformarse alrededor del borde , si este tuviera alguna disipación ....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Buen día ¡, veo que estuvieron divirtiéndose en mi ausencia. :enfadado:
> 
> Yo procesé la imagen con un editor gráfico que resalta la diferencia de colores, pero como la imagen original es una "Bosta" considero que los resultados no sirven.


corel trace? yo intente lo mismo...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 18, 2011)

antes del trace habria que probar un posterizado para separar las zonas .... pero no le veo cejas a la iguana..


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 18, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que las isotermas no se desplazan en sentido inverso!!!!, lo que también es claro es que las isotermas se interrumpen cuando se acaba el material disipador y la temperatura no puede seguir bajando por conducción como SI ocurre hacia los otros lados. Las isotermas no se amontonan por que eso significaría que hay dos lineas coincidentes de diferente temperatura ... y eso es medio como imposible...
> Eso de que no pueda seguir disipando es equivalente a un aumento de la resistencia térmica del lado del borde y por eso el disipador pierde eficiencia si se ponen los transistores en el borde.



pero:





Fogonazo dijo:


> Por el efecto del borde del disipador, si no  tiene por donde disipar aumenta la temperatura y se deforma la  hisotérmica hacia el lado contrario al borde.



 no lo digo yo


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 18, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Buen día ¡, veo que estuvieron divirtiéndose en mi ausencia. :enfadado:
> 
> Yo procesé la imagen con un editor gráfico que resalta la diferencia de colores, pero como la imagen original es una "Bosta" considero que los resultados no sirven.


ahora, si alguien edita mis mensajes porque puse que era medio choto, deberian editar este mensaje tambien no?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 18, 2011)

marianoarcas dijo:


> ahora, si alguien edita mis mensajes porque puse que era medio choto, deberian editar este mensaje tambien no?


jajaja.. pero "bosta" es la materia fecal de los animales, "choto" es una tipica comida uruguaya hecha con tripa....


PD: que paso? nadie mas aporta al tema? se ha estancado? para variar, mi nena esta con las isotermas un poco desplazadas...(anda con fiebre).. veré si este finde hago el ensayo...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2011)

> que paso? nadie mas aporta al tema? se ha estancado?



 yo pienso que si se llevara a un plano ideal...(ficticio, teolgico, etc) y sin dar mucha explicación optaria por la opcion 1...( la de arriba ) esta mas cerca de la ventilacion y por lo que dicen de la conveccion y todo eso de la radiacion, etc...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2011)

lei un poco , y un dibujo vale mas que mil palabras:

( para fogo le hice una imagen termografica mental )


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 18, 2011)

si, pero acordate, que tambien, el calor se deberia ir hacaia los costados, y no es la cuestion de lo que se esta discutiendo, sino si se punen de una u otra forma los transistores, pero con las aletas, en forma VERTICAL


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2011)

no se que es vertical para uds...a veces duermo en el sillon y otras parado , por eso puse las 2 opciones.

si el disipador es chico calentara parejo para todos lados, pero si es lo suficiente grande como para disipar bastante creo que el tema de que el calor sube afectara .

fogonazo: 
puedo agregar a este tema otro acertijo o interrogante acerca de disipadores y su montaje ???


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 18, 2011)

eso es lo que se viene discutiendo, y nadie entiende a la perfeccion


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2011)

mira, cualquiera que este sacando punta asi de finito con un disipador es POR QUE NECESITA UNO MAS GRANDE.

el tamaño de mas siempre ayuda.

ademas , hay cosas varias a tener en cuenta:
respeto las pautas originales  de este tema: nada de ventiladores .
pero a veces ves un gabinete ESTANCO  de PVC y adentro disipadores necesarios .......pensaran que el aluminio se "come " al calor ???? 


otras veces ves disipadores chiquitos y toda la placa circundante marron , hasta el disipador pegado a el pertinax , y en el gabinete hay lugar y lugar para poner disipador mas grande ..


NOTA : las fuentes switching ponen sus T mas abajo, esas que usan el disipador con aletas solo arriba, la tipica fuente ATX .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 19, 2011)

bueno, creo que mas alla de lo rudimentario del ensayo para mí es concluyente...

*con el diodo abajo* y siempre hablando de ΔTº:

temperatura de la capsula Tc:   15.5º
temperatura en el punto maximo superior : 12.7º
temperatura en el punto minimo inferior   : 13.0º
temperatura en laterales izq. y der.        : 11.0º

*con el diodo arriba* y siempre hablando de ΔTº:

temperatura de la capsula Tc:   16.5º
temperatura en el punto maximo superior : 13.2º
temperatura en el punto minimo inferior   : 11.8º
temperatura en laterales izq. y der.        : 12.0º

condiciones de funcionamiento:

Ta: 28.0º 
Pd: 3W
Id: 3.00A
Vd: 1.0V

aca van las fotos:


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

que grande , asi se verifican las cosas


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 19, 2011)

cabe aclarar, que entre prueba y prueba, se le dió 30 minutos aproximadamente de espera para que quede estabilizado termicamente el montaje.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 19, 2011)

Osea que si entendí bien tus resultados, Fogonazo estaba equivocado:



> con el diodo arriba y siempre hablando de ΔTº:
> 
> temperatura de la capsula Tc: 16.5º
> temperatura en el punto maximo superior : 13.2º
> ...



ΔTºBordes=ºTsuperior-ºTinferior =13.2ºC-11.8ºC=1,4ºC



> con el diodo abajo y siempre hablando de ΔTº:
> 
> temperatura de la capsula Tc: 15.5º
> temperatura en el punto maximo superior : 12.7º
> ...



ΔTºBordes=ºTsuperior-ºTinferior =12.7ºC-13ºC=-0,3ºC

Sería mejor ponerlo abajo que arriba e incluso se confirma con el Tc en ambos casos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 19, 2011)

buenisimo Hazard !!! asi se hacen las cosas ( se ve que no sos nuevo en esto )
GANAMOS ( y yo sin hacer nada )
Credito a don Fogonazo por poner el tema en el tapete . 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Que temazo! recien llego...
> 
> Mi votacion:  Transistores ABAJO ( opcion 2 ) . Coincido plenamente con los conceptos de hazard_1998 .
> Como si hubieramos leido el mismo libro.
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

De este tema puedo sacar varias conclusiones:

1) *! ! Me equivoqué ¡ ¡*

2) Los usuarios del Foro _*"No comen gato por liebre"*_ (Dicho popular que significa que no se acepta cualquier cosa que se le diga)

3) Quiero un artefacto para sacar termografías 

4) El disipador ya está puesto y *NO* se mueve 

*Edit:*

Suponiendo la remota posibilidad de que yo fuera un sujeto todavía mas ruin a aún mas despreciable, preguntaría, *¿ Y por que la diferencia de rendimiento del disipador ?*, esto con el solo objetivo de continuar con la discusión.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De este tema puedo sacar varias conclusiones:
> 
> 1) *! ! Me equivoqué ¡ ¡*
> 
> ...




puedo dar mi opinion?

1) no digo que estes equivocado, mi ensayo es concluyente *PARA MÍ* cada uno sabrá si mi ensayo tiene defectos o no, por ejemplo las diferencias que puedan imponer las perforaciones al dope que tiene la chapa de aluminio del ensayo, posibles errores de medicion, y etc etc.
con lo cual, el que disienta con el ensayo, que haga *su* experiencia.

2)algunos comen liebre, otros gato a la rosarina... 

3) yo tambien quiero *YA MISMO* una camara termográfica

4)UD puede ponerlo de la manera que a ud mas le plazca, la calor se irá en la dirección que UD ordene.

PD: muejejeje! a ver que otras teorias desestabilizadoras podremos formular de aqui en massss


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2011)

Ahhhh, si queremos continuar con la 


Fogonazo dijo:


> .... larga y "*Bizantina*" discusión, ......


 
y si bien coincido con la prueba realizada, en lo personal no me convence como referencia definitiva 


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ......
> condiciones de funcionamiento:
> 
> Ta: 28.0º
> ........


 

Y fuera de quienes creian una u otra posición, considero que la temperatura de capsula a partir de la cual comenzaria a realizar las pruebas deberia ser al menos 15° superior a la temperatura ambiente. Por experiencia personal, a las temperaturas que se realizo la prueba hasta nuestra respiración falsea levemente la mediciones.


Saludos, JuanKa.-





P.D.:
  Mas que aprender, realmente hemos confirmado con un mínimo de rigor profesional algo que algunos suponiamos de una manera y otros de la contraria.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 19, 2011)

Esperaba impaciente que alguien realizara un simple ensayo como el de Hazard!!!. Eso es más concluyente y certero que un montón de suposiciones sin basamento práctico!!!. Sobre la base de los resultados prácticos y concretos que obtuvo Hazard ahora sí podemos "buscar, adaptar, acomodar, etc., etc., etc." un modelo teórico que explique el fenómeno.

Hazard: sé que pido mucho pero... ¿no te animarías a comparar distintas configuraciones de dos diodos y postearlos? Creo que hay como 15 posibilidades. Es un trabajo de hormiga.

Saludos y muy bueno lo de Hazard!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

De ninguna manera puedo objetar la prueba de Hazard_1998 por los siguientes motivos

1) Merece mis respetos
2) Se tomó el trabajo de armar el artefacto de prueba
3) Se tomó el trabajo de hacer la prueba

Lo único que le objetaría es que *NO* tiene una cámara termográfica, lo cual es bueno, así no me da envidia. 



J2C dijo:


> .....Y fuera de quienes creian una u otra posición, considero que la temperatura de capsula a partir de la cual comenzaria a realizar las pruebas deberia ser al menos 15° superior a la temperatura ambiente. Por experiencia personal, a las temperaturas que se realizo la prueba hasta nuestra respiración falsea levemente la mediciones....



Entiendo que cuando habla de:



hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, creo que mas alla de lo rudimentario del ensayo para mí es concluyente...
> 
> *con el diodo abajo* y siempre hablando de ΔTº:..........



Significa temperatura por sobre la ambiente


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 19, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> buenisimo Hazard !!! asi se hacen las cosas ( se ve que no sos nuevo en esto )
> GANAMOS ( y yo sin hacer nada )
> Credito a don Fogonazo por poner el tema en el tapete .



la cosa es que sea critico de mi propia teoria y poner a prueba mi pensamiento, por eso el ensayo, el cual no es complicado de hacer, sino de ser riguroso con las mediciones, cuanto mas riguroso mejor, por eso me defequé de calor 2 horas por no prender ni el aire ni el ventilador de techo con tal de no arruinar el experimento..

PD: todos colaboraron en este hilo, por poner en tela de juicio algo que a veces parece indiscutible pero no siempre resulta ser como uno cree.

ahora, suponiendo de que confiemos en el resultado del ensayo, y determinamos que los transistores deben estar colocados abajo, el tema es *cuan abajo?* a ver quien mas opina?


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 19, 2011)

Don Fogonazo:

- Es de Grandes reconocer errores

- Suerte que existe este foro . Es un reservorio de inteligencia no frecuente.

- Antes que la camara termografica necesito taaaantas cosas !!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 19, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Ahhhh, si queremos continuar con la
> 
> 
> y si bien coincido con la prueba realizada, en lo personal no me convence como referencia definitiva
> ...



me parece perfecto que no estes conforme! siempre es bueno desconfiar un poco de las cosas, sirve para ponerlas a prueba, con lo cual: *






**has tu propia experiencia!
*
​


Fogonazo dijo:


> De ninguna manera puedo objetar la prueba de Hazard_1998 por los siguientes motivos
> 
> 1) Merece mis respetos
> 2) Se tomó el trabajo de armar el artefacto de prueba
> ...



1) Gracias
2) la chapa antes de usarla para el ensayo se usaba para apoyar el soldador o alguna resistencia de potencia en algun que otro ensayo, para no quemar la mesa
3) siempre es divertido boludear un poco con estas cosas

no es malo que me envidies un poco, aca muchos te envidiamos absolutamente todo...

por lo de la sobreelevacion termica entiendo que se refiere a que la temperatura absoluta de la capsula y de las distintas areas de la placa son muy proximas a la temperatura corporal del que suscribe, con lo cual, solo con apoyar el dedo variará mucho, porcentualmente hablando, la medicion, lo cual es cierto. (28º+12.7º = 40.7º, muy parecido a los 37 del cuerpo.)


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2011)

Fogonazo

Al contrario, no objeto la prueba ya que considere que *tenia rigor profesional*. Y el  Δt  se me chispotio por haberme levantado de siestear y entrar a leer.




Hazard_1998 

Sin animo de ofender, ya habia realizado mi experiencia. No sobre el disipador, pero si para saber que las pruebas las debo realizar a una temperatura mayor a la ambiente (fue lo que dije).





La anecdota:

En cierta empresa que labore se personalizaban termistores para sensores de temperatura, cocinando la ceramica base que se compraba en grandes cantidades.

Se realizaba una medicion selectiva por rangos a unos 20 ÷ 25°, luego se los cocinaba durante cierto tiempo y a cierta temperatura y finalmente se volvian a medir a la misma temperatura inicial para separar los buenos de los malos.

Solia suceder con mucha frecuencia que en la prueba final una vez armado el sensor de temperatura habia excesivos descartes por fuera de tolerancia.




Sugeri levantar la temperatura de control inicial y final a 45° por que la medición oscilaba demasiado según la temperatura ambiente, aire acondicionado encendido o apagado, nuestra propia respiración.




Con la nueva temperatura de prueba disminuyo el descarte del sensor de temperatura ya armado.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 19, 2011)

Visto que somos varios sin nada mejor que hacer que "forear" y encantado de usar la poca cabeza que tengo opino:

- Cuan abajo?  Creo que como sostuve antes , que *es mas eficiente *la CONDUCCION que la CONVECCION, por tanto si bien es bueno ponerlo mas bajo como dijimos , pero NO TANNN abajo , es importante que el transistor "vea" un area conductiva en todos los sentidos ( tal es asi que el Gran Zavalla proponia ponerlo al medio ) .

Atento a la ruineza y vileza de don Fogonazo , dijimos que la diferencia de eficiencia se debia a que por la conveccion el aire superior estaba mas caliente que el inferior , ergo el dispositivo estaba mas frio , esto en pocas palabras.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 19, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Visto que somos varios sin nada mejor que hacer que "forear" y encantado de usar la poca cabeza que tengo opino:
> 
> - Cuan abajo?  Creo que como sostuve antes , que *es mas eficiente *la CONDUCCION que la CONVECCION, por tanto si bien es bueno ponerlo mas bajo como dijimos , pero NO TANNN abajo , es importante que el transistor "vea" un area conductiva en todos los sentidos ( tal es asi que el Gran Zavalla proponia ponerlo al medio ) .


si, pero fijate que yo tengo de diferencia termica entre el punto maximo superior y el inferior de solo 0.3º, y el tornillo esta casi a 1/4 de la altura (digamos, algo mas de 1/4 pero mucho menos que 1/3).... no estaria seguro de que lo ideal seria justo al medio....



AntonioAA dijo:


> ...Atento a la ruineza y vileza de don Fogonazo , dijimos que la diferencia de eficiencia se debia a que por la conveccion el aire superior estaba mas caliente que el inferior , ergo el dispositivo estaba mas frio , esto en pocas palabras.


ehhh... esperaba alguna teoria mucho mas descabellada de parte suya antonio!

yo diria que gracias a los vientos producidos por el efecto de conveccion, estos desplazan las lineas isotermicas cual hojas de un arbol en otoño, con lo cual las reacomoda en el centro de la escena, digo, del disipador


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 19, 2011)

JUAZ!! afortunadamente aun con mi edad ,me queda pelo... 
Ya que relajamos un poco.. te cuento que cuando me fui a estudiar a Rosario la carrera, tuve que enfrentarme con la .. COCINA!! ... y mis primeras andanzas fueron APLICANDO CONCEPTOS DE TERMO PARA LA COCCION  ... y no salia tan mal !!!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

volvi a la primer pregunta y en realidad si ....
salvo que vayamos a las unicas 2 opciones que das fogonazo.

pero la pregunta era como poner* 2* transistores.

yo no le habia prestado atencion a eso , pense en uno solo .

me parece correcto eso de diagonales ( no se me habia ocurrido ) .

y pensando en 2 (o en uno y un disipador muy justo ) ahi cambiaria y no me iria abajo sino al medio .
por que si el disipador esta muy justo y pongo el o los T. bajo voy a tener una mala disipacion abajo .....
me hacia dudar el tema de los T en las fuentes AT . pero estas al usar ventilacion forzada es equivalente a un disipador de mayor tamaño .

(creo , ojo, es lo que me parece mi intuicion con el tema este de hace años ) .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2011)

Un aplauso para hazzard por llevar a cabo la experiencia   

PD: El motivo de la edición es que ya pasó *modereitor *y se llevó parte de los comentarios originales


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2011)

hola, por si alguien quiere probarlo :

ME PARECE que la prueba mas completa seria usar un disipador excesivamente grande, asi se podria medir o ver mas claramente cuales zonas absorven mas calor que otras.
ya que como dije si el disipador es muy justo todo se calentara parejo luego de un tiempo .

, sino seria poner varios sensores a la vez para poder medir en tiempo real en diferentes puntos y hacer una grafica de como se distribuye y hacia donde tiende a ir el calor.

pero lo de el disipador grande es mas facil .


----------



## ehbressan (Feb 29, 2012)

Con respecto a cuan abajo, me parece en forma empirica, dejar por debajo del dispositivo una distancia similar a la que existe entre el dispositivo y los bordes laterales. De hecho, por conducciòn deberìa alcanzar isotermas similares y por convecciòn, mas cortas por debajo.
Sds.


----------

